# Signe < sur aTV 2



## multi (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

Le signe < n'est pas présent dans le clavier virtuel de l'apple Tv 2. C'est très bizarre et très embêtant. Le code de ma borne Airport Extrême contient ce caractère.

Bien sûr je peux modifier la clé Wifi , mais je me demande pourquoi Apple est passé à côté de ça !

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce problème ?


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2011)

multi a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Le signe < n'est pas présent dans le clavier virtuel de l'apple Tv 2. C'est très bizarre et très embêtant. Le code de ma borne Airport Extrême contient ce caractère.
> 
> ...



Si tu as un iphone et l'appli "Remote" tu peux l'utiliser pour entrer sur ton ATV2.
C'est plus pratique et tu pourras utiliser ce signe.


----------



## multi (13 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ce bon conseil


----------



## multi (15 Avril 2011)

Sauf que ça ne peut pas fonctionner. En effet , pour que l'application Remote ait accès à l'aTV2 , il faut du réseau. Et pour avoir ce réseau , il faut le connecter soit en WiFi soit en ethernet. Et dans le cas de l'ethernet , il n'est pas possible de configurer le WiFi , puisque le câble est branché....
Bref on tourne en rond !

Bravo Apple pour ce joli raté


----------

